# Hotel de 40 pisos para Lima



## Klugermann (May 7, 2005)

wow!!! se ve excelente el edificio, felicitaciones limeños y peruanos, ya que se convertirá en el edificio más alto de Perú, y tiene un diseño muy bueno.

Que bueno que uds van a organizar la APEC 2008, eso trae muchos beneficios, y ojalá que para esa fecha, ya tengan su edificio de 40 pisos, el metro y transLima.

Saludos


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Que chevere noticia kay: la vi tambien en el periodico y me alegro mucho, lo que quisiera saber es cual torre van a construir? esa del render o las dos de color negro que se asemejan al Chocavento?


----------



## lucho (Feb 25, 2005)

muy buena noticia,que chevere ojala se concrete!!!!


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Nadie esta registrado como usuario del diario gestion?, pucha que de hecho hay mucha mas informacion pero no se puede ver....


----------



## Pisco_Perú (Jul 18, 2005)

ya es una buena noticia, mejor aun cuando sea una realidad!


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Por lo menos yo no estoy registrado...no voy a pagar lo que piden..


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

*lean*

El viernes 23 de setiembre el alcalde de San Isidro Jorge Salmón presentó ante un grupo de importantes vecinos (entre ellos Pedro y Mario Brescia, Ismael Benavides, Juan Xavier Roca, y el Premier PPK) tres proyectos que podrían dar más fuerza al negocio inmobiliario en esa comuna, con inversiones que alcanzarían los US$150 millones en los próximos cuatro años. 


El primero de ellos, del Grupo Brescia, consiste en construir en los terrenos de los hermanos Pedro y Mario Brescia, y Rosita Fort (sobre el cruce de las avenidas Javier Prado y Begonias) una torre de 40 pisos para un hotel de lujo y un centro de convenciones capaz de albergar hasta 2.500 personas. Su mira: aprovechar que en el 2008 Lima será sede de la reunión de los gobernantes de la Unión Europea y América Latina, y de la APEC. La inversión: se estima en US$60 millones.


El segundo eje de proyectos se ubicaría en Camino Real, donde Inversiones Centenario ya tendría luz verde para construir su proyecto de oficinas en los ex predios del Colegio Maristas. Mientras tanto, el Swissotel prepararía una ampliación. Las inversiones superarían los US$25 millones.


El tercer proyecto sería utilizar el malecón de San Isidro, una zona de 11 Ha, para un gran proyecto residencial, pues ha quedado libre tras la concesión del servicio de tratamiento de basura.










sera en esta zona el rascacielo.


----------



## Limeño (Jul 26, 2005)

Arriba Peru! Que les dije? El mandato de Toledo no ha sido tan mala. Bajo fujimori o Garcia....esto no se hubiese materialisado. Tranquilidad y la estabilidad economica hace que projectos como estos se hagan realidad.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Pucha, jsuto cuando no entro al foro se postean las noticias más cheveres. Qué gusto que se vaya a hacer un edificio así de alto! ahora sí lima ya estaría a un nivel casi igual que las otras ciudades, solo le faltaría que se termine lo del tren electrico y ya


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Aqui una imagen mas grande del mismo render.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

A mi viejo le llega el Gestión gratis, pero no sale más información y no tiene nada que ver con los edificios negros, ese es otro proyecto.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Grupo Brescia invertiría más de 39 millones de dólares en nuevo hotel 5 estrellas.*

Negocian marca con 6 cadenas internacionales.

La apuesta por nuevos hoteles cinco estrellas se retoma en el país con el surgimiento de un nuevo proyecto por parte del Grupo Brescia, cuyos planes se orientan a la construcción de un hotel en pleno centro financiero comercial del distrito de San Isidro.
Tal como adelantara GESTIÓN (22.08.05) la ejecución del proyecto se encuentra a cargo del arquitecto Fort Brescia, que a la vez estaría desarrollando un proyecto de la misma envargadura en Sao Pablo.
El gerente general de Inversiones Nacionales de Turismo (Intursa) -empresa del grupo Brescia- Pierre Berthier, señaló que aún se viene trabajando el esquema definitivo del proyecto, pero la estructura base es tener un centro de convenciones que albergaría unos 2,500 asistentes, y un hotel 5 estrellas con 300 habitaciones, además de áreas comerciales en sus primeros niveles.
"Tenemos la intención de tener entre 15 y 20 tiendascomerciales, las cuales estarán orientadas a un público de un hotel 5 estrellas", anotó.
Estimó que la inversión para este proyecto será superioe a 30 millones de dólares, y que su ejecución podría iniciarse lo más seguro a inicios o mediados del 2006.

Ejecución
Berhier explicó que la ejecución del proyecto estaría a cargo de Inversiones Breca, y una vez concluido- cuya fecha se estima para el 2008, que coincidiría con la reunión anual de la APEC en Lima- la administración pasaría a Intursa.
El hotel estará ubicado entre las calles Las Begonias y la AV. Javier Prado, sobre una superficie aproximada de 5,000 metros cuadrados.
El ejecutivo indicó que este proyecto forma parte de una nueva propuesta que se integraría a la cadena de hoteles Libertadores, pero además estaría asociado a otras marcas internacionales con las que se viene conversando.
La cadena de Hoteles Libertador actualmente cuenta con 11 locales, de los cuales 5 son propios y 6 son franquicias, y recientemente se ha incorporado el Hotel Las Arenas, en Máncora, a través de una franquicia.
"Aún nos falta presencia en Iquitos y Nazca, la idea es tener hoteles en todo el país" señaló Berthier.

Diario Gestión.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Ahí está.


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

nsoe....pero eso no parece render :S no sera un edificio que simplemente desconocemos?


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Ayer también salieron otras noticias interesantes en Gestión:
Mejora monto negociado en Bolsa Limeña.
AFP´s tienen 1,500 millones de dólares para invertir en concesiones y nuevos proyectos.
Empresarios de Ecuador y EE.UU. invierten 200 millones de dólares en agroexportación de Piura.
Sexta parte de créditos bancarios están en provincias, y las cifra va creciendo.
Industria láctea busca nuevos centros de acopio para atender creciente demanda.

y muchas más, lástima que mi scanner siga malogrado y no tenga tiempo ni ganas de copiar la noticias enteras


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Bratzo esa es la foto que sale al costado de la noticia en Gestión.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

No creo, esta nota la pusieron en el foro internacional de Skyscrapercity, si existiera la torre en algun lado, la gente ya lo hubiera dicho.


----------



## incaSC (Jul 17, 2005)

El edificio se ve chvre q bien ya era hora q Lima tenga un alto edificio.kay:


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

oigan despues de ver el thread de Proyectos que se tratacasi de lo mismo me confundio, ojala que el hotel de 40 pisos sea el renders que pusieron en el rimer post, por que el edificio negro osea no me parece que sea para un hotel si no para un edificio de oficinas, aparte que me gusta mas el edificio del priemr post... aparte una simple pregunta como obtuvieron el render del hotel??


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Salió en Gestión.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

ya nos tocaba!


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

sebvill said:


> Salió en Gestión.


aya gracias por la informacion, lastima que ese render no vaya ha ser el edificio que se va construir en Lima


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

mmmmmmmm haber si entendi van a construir un edificio de 40 pisos , pero son rumores o es algo ya seguro de ser asi que bien ya era hora carajo.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

No son rumores...ya se ha presentado el proyecto a la Municipalidad y ya lo han aceptado. Ahora, se viene oyendo sobre este proyecto desde hace meses. Piensan comenzar las obras a mediados del próximo año.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

eso es una bellisima y excitante noticia !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

A mediados del próximo año todavía, uff falta bastante, pero al menos ya hay fecha.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Aquí se construirá el Hotel Libertador:


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Va a ser enorme, wow, con la altura que va a tener se va a poder ver de todas partes.


----------



## eder1982 (Mar 2, 2005)

es seguro que son proyectos diferentes y la imagen si es un render claro se ve lo que pasa es que ya los softwares son mas exactos y complejos

aqui les dejo un render que hizo un amigo, la mayoria se impresiona por que parece una foto pero la tecnologia es impresionante y ya no sabemos si son renders o fotos 



se ve muy real no???? y yo vi cuando lo hacia, de hecho le ayude un poco con la iluminacion


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

No jodas, juraría que es una foto, me pregunto que se podrá hacer de aqui a 10 años.


----------



## eder1982 (Mar 2, 2005)

fijate bien en el cesped ,es donde se nota mas que es un render ya que se ve un poco mas falso
con esto le damos la bienvenida al 3d studio 7.0


----------



## Jheef (Jun 26, 2003)

Muy bien.... felicidades 

que alturA creen que tendra??


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

*que tal skyline para el 2008?*

o sea q el 2008 lima tendra el skyline casi perfecto de sur america:

imaginese el skyline de ahora con el chocavento, interbank, petroperu, wiese, siglo 21 ripley, banco de credito, continental, nuevo mundo, etc...... mas inluyase las dos torres del centro financiero y la del hotel de 40 pisos q estaria pegadito al centro financiero.

que bacan una foto aerea q sea tomada desde un helicoptero a unos 250 m encima del interbank y q salga la foto desde el continental hasta el hotel libertadores de 40 pisos: incluye todo el perfil de lima con su cruce de 3 niveles del paseo de la republica con la javier prado con el fondo del chocavento.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Jheef said:


> Muy bien.... felicidades
> 
> que alturA creen que tendra??


Supongo que tendrá unos 140 metros.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

buah !!! que pena.. yo pensaba que el hotel sería el Hilton, pero bueno no viene mal nuevas inversiones, pero un Hilton en Lima... le quedaría como anillo al dedo, eso le daría mas caché a nuestra ciudad.

evidentemente, que la noticia me ha alegrado, mucho.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

fayo said:


> o sea q el 2008 l_ima tendra el skyline casi perfecto de sur america:_
> 
> imaginese el skyline de ahora con el chocavento, interbank, petroperu, wiese, siglo 21 ripley, banco de credito, continental, nuevo mundo, etc...... mas inluyase las dos torres del centro financiero y la del hotel de 40 pisos q estaria pegadito al centro financiero.
> 
> que bacan una foto aerea q sea tomada desde un helicoptero a unos 250 m encima del interbank y q salga la foto desde el continental hasta el hotel libertadores de 40 pisos: incluye todo el perfil de lima con su cruce de 3 niveles del paseo de la republica con la javier prado con el fondo del chocavento.



A mi Limita linda aún le falta mucho, para tener un skyline "casi" perfecto. Ojalá que nuestro próximo presidente, siga llevando al Perú por el camido del desarrollo.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Hay un rumor de que la empresa Hilton estaria pensando construir su hotel en Miraflores cerca al parque Kennedy, solo es un rumor, pero tambien lo fue esta torre de 40 pisos, asi que hay que esperar que todo salga bien y se de el proyecto de los Hilton tambien.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Hace unos 10 años el Hilton planeaba construir su hotel de 40 pisos en la avenida Arequipa, donde antes estaba el Palacio Marsano, y donde ahora está una Plaza Vea, si no me equivoco. Ojalá que se cristalice tu rumor, Filter.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

asu!!!! mare... Lima con un Hiltón.... chezu !!!!!!

ojalá--- q ese chisme pase a ser verdad... alucinen ... otro hotel de lujo de 40 plantas, para nuestra lima limón.. jejejejeje !!!!


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

no quiero cambiar el tema del thread, pero les juro que al edifico de afp horizonte, le pondría una bomba.. claro que en la madrugada, para que no hayan desgracias humanas....
que edificio para mas hoooorrible!!! y lo peor es que está en pleno corazón financiro de Lima.
--
perdonen por hablar de eso.. pero al ver la imagen de j,block, no me lo podía cayar.


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

pregunta...y que tiene de especial un jiltón ah?


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

pedro1011 said:


> Hace unos 10 años el Hilton planeaba construir su hotel de 40 pisos en la avenida Arequipa, donde antes estaba el Palacio Marsano, y donde ahora está una Plaza Vea, si no me equivoco. Ojalá que se cristalice tu rumor, Filter.


No...el Plaza Vea está a unas cuadras mas al norte...

Lo del Hilton no es un rumor...está en conversaciones...mi prima trabaja en Orient Express...ella misma me lo ha contado.


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

x lo que entiendo..el jiltón esta propuesto en larcomar....o al lado para tal caso...


----------



## Kronos (Oct 7, 2005)

Los edificios alos de san isidro deberian remodelarlos , eso seria mas viable 
HA Hola soy Nuevo , Bueno No Tan NuevO.......

De cuando es esa foto tomada de una vista aerea


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

No...ese supuestamente era el Hyatt...el Hilton tiene previsto construir un hotel frente al Ripley de Miraflores. Los vecinos ya han sido informados sobre el proyecto.


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

2002 o 2003.....pero el hyatt estaba propuesto para la zona del golf los inkas...mmmmmmmmmm..MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM....confuso es


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Ahhh??? Jajaja...tas bien Bratzo??? El Hyatt en la zona del Golf los Inkas?? 

No es muy confuso: El Hilton tenía planeado construír un hotel en el terreno que antes ocupaba la Casa Marsano en la avenida Arequipa...pero al parecer encontró una mejor ubicación (sin duda alguna), en pleno corazon de Miraflores, en la calle Schell, frente al Ripley.

El Hyatt tuvo planeado construír su hotel en los acantilados del Parque Salazar, en pleno Larcomar. El proyecto, sin embargo, nunca se concretó. Actualmente ya hay planes para construír un hotel en ese lugar...pero no será un Hyatt sino un apart hotel y mucho mas pequeño.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Pucha el Hilton entonces ya esta confirmado?, si es asi, bien por Lima, espero que salgan los renders para comentarlos aqui y en el foro de proyectos kay:


----------



## Kronos (Oct 7, 2005)

Y a El HOTEL QUE PUBLICARON AL COMIENZO DE ESTE FORO 

NO ES EL QUE VAN A CONSTRUIR 

ESE hotel es tbm de Bernardo Fort Brescia de arquitectonica 
SE llama algo asi como EL SHAnzi y se va construir en SHAngai ,

Asi que esperemos al nuevo diseño , asi va a habermas sorpresa
Si quiere ver el hotel de la foto vallan a arquitectonica.com en proyectos


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Interesante.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

Bratzo said:


> pregunta...y que tiene de especial un jiltón ah?



las super lindas, hermanas Hilton !!!!!!


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

Kronos said:


> Y a El HOTEL QUE PUBLICARON AL COMIENZO DE ESTE FORO
> 
> NO ES EL QUE VAN A CONSTRUIR
> 
> ...


si ya se sabe, el hotel de 40 pisos en lima todavia no tiene render creo... ese hotel del primer post es uno de Shangai supongo como es el mismo arquictecto hara un diseño muy bueno aqui en lima :cheers:


----------



## AC78 (Sep 27, 2005)

la idea me parece muy buena, ojala se realize en un tiempo no muy lejano. y es que aveces en Peru(especialmente) se ponen muchas trabas para que este tipo de proyectos se realizen por una u otra razon. hoy puede estar todo concordado para su construccion y de aca a dos meses alguien puede que salga con algo que impida la realizacion del dicho. Bien por Lima me alegra mucho.


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Excelente proyecto !! Se va a ver bacan !! , y para el 2008 , estoy seguro que o va a ser el unico ( aunque no crei que sobrepasen su altura ) , pero van a ver mucho mas y se va a ver una lima aun mas moderna !!


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

pacolam said:


> las super lindas, hermanas Hilton !!!!!!


Lindas????? solo la menor, la otra tiene cara de borracha


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

LA MENOR????? no son gemelas???? ahhh debe ser la que saliò segunda no?????
jajajajajajaajajaja


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

*lean:*

GRUPO BRESCIA INVERTIRÍA MÁS DE US$ 30 MLLS. EN NUEVO HOTEL CINCO ESTRELLAS 


La apuesta por nuevos hoteles cinco estrellas se retoma en el país con el surgimiento de un nuevo proyecto por parte del Grupo Brescia, cuyos planes se orientan a la construcción de un hotel en pleno centro financiero-comercial del distrito de San Isidro. Tal como adelantara Gestión la ejecución del proyecto se encuentra a cargo del arquitecto Bernardo Fort Brescia, que a la vez estaría desarrollando un proyecto de la misma envergadura en Sao Paulo (Brasil









en todo la noticia q ya salio en varios medios de prensa, *no hay la altura del edificio ni la cantidad de pisos* o plantas q tendra.

haber si alguien demuestra lo contrario.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

fayo said:


> GRUPO BRESCIA INVERTIRÍA MÁS DE US$ 30 MLLS. EN NUEVO HOTEL CINCO ESTRELLAS
> 
> 
> La apuesta por nuevos hoteles cinco estrellas se retoma en el país con el surgimiento de un nuevo proyecto por parte del Grupo Brescia, cuyos planes se orientan a la construcción de un hotel en pleno centro financiero-comercial del distrito de San Isidro. Tal como adelantara Gestión la ejecución del proyecto se encuentra a cargo del arquitecto Bernardo Fort Brescia, que a la vez estaría desarrollando un proyecto de la misma envergadura en Sao Paulo (Brasil
> ...


oye pero la noticia la han puesto en varios periodicos(yo lo lei de la pagina web del comercio) y lon han trasladado aqui en donde se especifica que va tener 40 pisos pero no la altura


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

O sea cabe la posibilidad que tenga mas de 40 pisos.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

Juan1912 said:


> Lindas????? solo la menor, la otra tiene cara de borracha



:jippo:


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

Juan1912 said:


> Lindas????? solo la menor, la otra tiene cara de borracha



:jippo:


:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## mister_sky (Feb 22, 2005)

Seria como el marriot en santiago


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

supongo la cantidad de pisos esta por ahi


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

si el hotel tendria 40 pisos y sin no tuviera algun adorno en la azotea tendria:
primer piso 4.0 m de luz minimo + 0.50 peralte de viaga = 4.50 m
39 pisos x (3.2+0.50) = 39 x 3.70 = 144.30

total= 148.80 metros de altura desde la calzada.

pero si en todo caso tendria el adorno, cupula o alguna estructura adicional como lo tienen muchas altas torres del mundo, podria estar pasando los 155 o quiza los *160 m.*

mas al costadito nomas las 2 torres del centro financiero,,,,,,,,ok.


----------



## Limeño (Jul 26, 2005)

Oye, a quien le gusta mi nuevo avatar??


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Ta mostro.


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

que pasa con poner haber en vez de a ver? a la gente se le para cuando escribe mal?


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

J Block said:


> Ahhh??? Jajaja...tas bien Bratzo??? El Hyatt en la zona del Golf los Inkas??
> 
> No es muy confuso: El Hilton tenía planeado construír un hotel en el terreno que antes ocupaba la Casa Marsano en la avenida Arequipa...pero al parecer encontró una mejor ubicación (sin duda alguna), en pleno corazon de Miraflores, en la calle Schell, frente al Ripley.
> 
> El Hyatt tuvo planeado construír su hotel en los acantilados del Parque Salazar, en pleno Larcomar. El proyecto, sin embargo, nunca se concretó. Actualmente ya hay planes para construír un hotel en ese lugar...pero no será un Hyatt sino un apart hotel y mucho mas pequeño.


Muy cierto Jota, lo del Hilton iva a ser en el terreno donde quedaba la Casa Marsano, y ahi quedo, destruyeron una de las mansiones más bellas de la Avenida Arequipa y de Lima, para que? eso fué un desastre. En fín, lo de los hoteles Hyatt y Hilton, vendran en la medida q crezca en el turismo en el Perú. De crecer el turismo hacia el Perú, estoy segurisimo nuestro pais es unico y yo al menos lo considero entre los diez paises del mundo que los viajeros quisieran conocer, mencionar su nombre nomas causa muchisimo interes entre los viajeros de todo el mundo.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

En la pàrte de la excasa marsano que da para la avenida Petit Thouars, han hecho un mercado indio, recien lo van a inaugurar, el sector que da para la avenida arequipa sigue igual de vacio.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Fue un crimen la demolición de la Casa Marsano. Era una construcción realmente hermosa. Yo siempre la veía con admiración cuando pasaba por allí.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

la verdad es que fue un pecado.. que pena y lo peor es que creo que no hay planes, para construir algo ahi.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Cuando la destruyeron? alguien tiene alguna foto?


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

Miraflores, Sábado 21 de Diciembre de 2002. 

demolición de una casona de las que aún quedan en el Distrito de Miraflores. La misma se suma a la mansión de la ex-embajada de Malta; en la Av. Arequipa, que en estos momentos ya ha sido arrasada; esperamos que logre detener la destrucción masiva del patrimonio arquitectónico, especialmente el perteneciente al siglo XX que es el más vulnerable.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

sebvill. lo siento, no encontré, nada más. ojalá que alguien nos pueda dar mas info.

lo único que sé, que un arquitecto, proposo construir el hilton, pero dejando la esencia de la casona mezclándolo con un edificio de altura.
Otro, propuso hacer un edificio, sin tener en cuenta la casona.

como sea., !!! la cosa es uqe la casona se demolió
el hilton no quiere construir su hotel ahi, es decir ex ubicación de la casa marsano ( xa mi mejor, me parece, un lugr feo, xa el hilton lima)


pd... la casa marsano, era única en lima x su estilo republicano frances--- o algo parecio..¿¿¿¿¿???? ( a ver si un estudiante de arquitectura, son informa más)


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

alibiza_1014 said:


> Muy cierto Jota, lo del Hilton iva a ser en el terreno donde quedaba la Casa Marsano, y ahi quedo, destruyeron una de las mansiones más bellas de la Avenida Arequipa y de Lima, para que? eso fué un desastre. En fín, lo de los hoteles Hyatt y Hilton, vendran en la medida q crezca en el turismo en el Perú. De crecer el turismo hacia el Perú, estoy segurisimo nuestro pais es unico y yo al menos lo considero entre los diez paises del mundo que los viajeros quisieran conocer, mencionar su nombre nomas causa muchisimo interes entre los viajeros de todo el mundo.


Mas que un incremento de turismo tiene que haber un incremento de hombres y mujeres de negocios que viajan a Lima, de conferencias nacionales e internacionales y de turistas que viajan en un plan parecido.

Recordemos que la mayoria de turistas que visitan Lima no se hospedan en hoteles de 5 estrellas, lo hacen en hoteles de 3 estrellas, 2 estrellas y en hostales y albergues.

A mi me parece realmente estupido gastar la plata en una habitacion de 5 estrellas si al fin y al cabo no vas a estar metido en el hotel durante toda tu estadía...mas bien podrías invertir ese dinero en comer rico, conocer museos, comprarte algo...etc...


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

El lugar que hoy ocupa el Plaza Vea de la avenida Arequipa, era también una hermosa mansión.


----------



## BHK25 (Jan 25, 2005)

Ya era hora de tener una torre siquiera de mas de 150M. Ojala que ese sea el render.
Muy buena noticia.


----------



## Kronos (Oct 7, 2005)

Hola. 
de que altura va ser el hotel hilton ??????????????


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

pacolam said:


> sebvill. lo siento, no encontré, nada más. ojalá que alguien nos pueda dar mas info.
> 
> lo único que sé, que un arquitecto, proposo construir el hilton, pero dejando la esencia de la casona mezclándolo con un edificio de altura.
> Otro, propuso hacer un edificio, sin tener en cuenta la casona.
> ...


ah ok gracias por la informacion Pacolam!


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

No puedo creer que la industria hotelera en el peru este tan buena ,, tanto asi para construir un Hilton o este edifico de 40 pisos !! ,, Pero si asi a de ser ,, excelente !! Buenos hoteles atrae buena gente , buena gente trae dinero , dinero ayuda al desarrollo ,, sin contar con los cientos de empleos que se van a abrir !! bueno ya son casi finales del 2005 ,, alguien sabe si ya se esta construyendo el Plaza 3 !?


----------

